# [C++] Erstellen von Eingabefenstern



## lars96 (28. September 2010)

Hallo Community,

ich bin hier neu und habe eine Frage, jedoch erstmal Grundlegendes:

Compiler: Visual C++ Express 2010
Buch: C++ für Spieleprogrammierer von Heiko Kalista


1. Ich möchte soetwas wie eine "Editbox" machen, doch möchte ich Zahlen eingeben und diese als Variable speichern. Wie ist das möglich?

2. Kennt jemand eine Visual C++ Fensterdesign Alternative ? (zum Gestalten)


Mit freundl. Grüßen,

lars96


----------



## sheel (28. September 2010)

Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

Zu 1:Mit was arbeitest du (dein angesprochenes "Fensterdesign")?
MFC, Winapi, Winforms...?
Wenn du nicht sicher bist, zeig uns etwas Code.

Zu 2: Qt, wxwidgets...
Beides im Internet zum Downloaden und einbinden ins Visual Studio.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (28. September 2010)

lars96 hat gesagt.:


> 1. Ich möchte soetwas wie eine "Editbox" machen, doch möchte ich Zahlen eingeben und diese als Variable speichern. Wie ist das möglich?


Das kommt ganz darauf an welche GUI-Bibliothek du verwendest (Win32, MFC, Windows Forms…).



lars96 hat gesagt.:


> 2. Kennt jemand eine Visual C++ Fensterdesign Alternative ? (zum Gestalten)


Meinst du eine GUI-Bibliothek oder nur einen Resourceneditor? Bei ersterem wäre die Antwort z.B. Qt oder wxWidgets.

\edit: Links raussuchen kostet zu viel Zeit :-(

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## lars96 (29. September 2010)

Das hier ist der Quellcode (von meinem Buch):


> // C++ für Spieleprogrammierer
> // Listing 10.3
> // Eine kleine Anwendung
> //
> ...


( dieser ist aber selbst geschrieben ohne Visual Studio als Hilfe)

Also ich meine ein Programm, mit dem ich Fenster erstellen kann (WYSIWIG ).

Und bei Visual C++ 2010:

Ich erstelle ein neues Win 32 Projekt und füge dann ein Windows Form Element hinzu.
Dann füge ich per "Toolbox" Sachen hinzu.

Mit dem Winapi etc. habe ich leider keine ahnung ._. .

mfg


----------



## sheel (29. September 2010)

lars96 hat gesagt.:


> Mit dem Winapi etc. habe ich leider keine ahnung ._. .



Dein Quelltext ist aber genau das ;-]
Mit dem "Winapi" ist eben gemeint, dass das Fenster komplett selber gecodet wird, ohne Wysiwyg-Zeug oder externe Bibliotheken aus dem Internet.

Für den von dir gezeigten Code ist das Win32-Projekt schon richtig.

Winforms ist allerdings was ganz anderes.
Gehört zum .NET-Framework; und der Code ist auch nicht mehr wirklich C++, sondern C++/CLI.
Schaut zwar ähnlich aus und heißt auch ähnlich, ist aber trotzdem nicht das Gleiche.

Willst du Spiele mit C++ Programmieren? Winforms ist da eher suboptimal,
ist eher auf die Sachen ausgerichtet, die du eben in der Toolbox siehst.
Buttons, Texteingabefelder, Tabellen, Comboboxen etc etc
Ist ja eher nicht das, was man für Spiele hauptsächlich braucht.


----------



## lars96 (29. September 2010)

nein das mit Spielen ist mir erstmal egal 

Ich wollte mich nur mal etwas an die Materie heranwagen und versuchen einen Taschenrechner zu programmieren und dafür brauche ich ein Eingabefeld und frage deshalb hier, ob mir jemand irgenteine Funktion nennen kann, mit der ich so ein Eingabefeld in C++ machen kann und wie ich das dann in einer Variable speichern kann.

lg


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (29. September 2010)

lars96 hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte mich nur mal etwas an die Materie heranwagen und versuchen einen Taschenrechner zu programmieren und dafür brauche ich ein Eingabefeld und frage deshalb hier, ob mir jemand irgenteine Funktion nennen kann, mit der ich so ein Eingabefeld in C++ machen kann und wie ich das dann in einer Variable speichern kann.


Die C++-Standardbibliothek bietet keine solche Funktion an. Du musst deshalb auf eine GUI-Bibliothek zurückgreifen. Es wurden ja schon einige Alternativen genannt. In deinem Quellcodebeispiel wird schon eine Editbox erstellt. Wo genau kommst du jetzt nicht weiter?

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## lars96 (29. September 2010)

Nein ich wollte fragen, wie ich den Inhalt der Editbox in einer Variable speichern kann, um 2 Werte miteinander zu berechnen.


lg


----------



## ComFreek (29. September 2010)

Das erledigt die Funktion GetWindowText().

PS: Du kannst hier nicht direkt von C++ sprechen, im Prinzip nur bei der Syntanx, etc. Bei deinem Quelltext verwendest du - wie gesagt - die Windows API.


----------

